# colnago dream



## orthowill (Sep 2, 2007)

I am considering buying a colnago dream. It is a new frame that has necer been built up. I have always been interested in the conalgo line as they are so asthetically pleasing, but have never ridden one. I guess they don't make this particular frame anymore, it is now the dream hx. The frame is yellow in color and is being sold for $500. Any thoughts on the ride of this frame? What about the price. I do not kow the year of the frame, but as I said before it is a colnago dream in a yellow color. Thanks.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I rode a year 2000 Colnago Dream Plus for six years. Loved it. Precise, fast, relaxed, and beautiful to look at, whether close up or at a distance. It doesn't absorb road bumps nearly as well as my new Carbon Fiber Time, but it does not ride harshly, either. A lot of people think the Colnago geometry is too relaxed. So it is possible you might find the frame not to your personal liking. But there's no questioning its sheer quality. They're genuine thoroughbreds.


----------

